# "A se pastra intr-un loc racoros si uscat."



## adigiampaolo

"A se pastra intr-un loc racoros si uscat." Is this the correct transaltion in Romanian fro "Store in a cool dry place" Many thanks


----------



## farscape

A se păstra într-un loc răcoros şi uscat -> That's about right 

Later,


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

Or: "A se păstra la loc uscat şi răcoros."


----------



## misadro

_*..la* loc uscat ... _is better ..


----------



## farscape

Oare... de ... ce... mă-ntreb?...

- La rece, la cald, la frig
- La mine, la noi... 
- La mijloc, la spate...
- Pe masă, pe prispă, pe jos, pe sus
- În pământ, în faţă, într-o parte, într-un loc

...Lămuriţi-mă... rogu-vă... 


f.


----------



## pro_niger

Este mai degrabă o expresie standardizată de aceea se foloseşte “la” în loc de “într-un”. Gramatical vorbind, însă, mie personal mi se pare mult mai corect şi cuprinzător într-un loc uscat şi răcoros, dar, după cum am mai zis este standardizată exprimarea “A se păstra la loc uscat şi răcoros.”

Aurel


----------

